# Pricing Candles



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I price by the pound (or ounce) of beeswax used and then add for complexity of the mold. Our base price is $8-12 a pound. Small candles are more. Any scent, color, tags, decorations, labels and packaging are on top of that.
Sheri


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

so if you did a star candle and it weight say 10 ounces, what would your price be before packaging?


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

The one place I took my kids to make candle was charging 59 cents per Oz. Did not matter on the complexity. I believe this was a slight discount from buying them already made up.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

We primarily use the "dollar an ounce" pricing except for some of the more ornate candles which we charge a little extra.


----------



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

I charge a dollar an ounce for most of my shaped candles, Tapers are a little more as are very difficult molds that may have to be done a couple times to get a good candle, the big pillars are a little cheaper as they are pretty easy.


----------

